# Advice on meeting girls in Uber?



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Over the last few years, occasionally I've had girls ask me to go to the bar with them. I have turned down every time because on this forum, they recommend that you don't do that because you could get deactivated. They could be working for Uber or they could get drunk and then accuse you of something if you leave the car with them.

But I have turned down a very attractive girl before in a beach town. I kind of regret it. How can I make good judgements in the future? How do I ensure that if I take the offer I won't get in trouble with Uber? Any advice?

The way I see it is you can't take life for granted. If you meet your soulmate, are you seriously going to decline just because of the possibility of getting in trouble with Uber? I meet more girls in Uber than anywhere. I feel sad that I declined girls who were very good looking. I don't want to be single because of this.

Oh and just so you know I'm not driving right now. But when COVID is lifted, this is what I'm talking about.


----------



## Uber4lyfe (Jul 5, 2020)

The problem is most people see Uber/Lyft drivers as machines. The moment the machine has consciousness and wants to live like human, that machine is to be decommissioned.

The best way to take action is to ask for a coffee talk so the attractive lady could realize you're not a machine. Never show any sign of dating, just pure friendship.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

If a chick would date an uber driver
You probably dont want to
go out with her anyway...


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

It's been a very long time since I've been in the dating scene but here goes. Maybe ask for the phone number with the caveat that you are both going to wait a week before contacting each other? That way there's cool off time to see if the interest is real. And then of course meet for lunch or coffee so that it's more friendly and less romantic to start with.

In my opinion physical intimacy up to and including sex is the absolute worst way to start a relationship. Yes you have to have some sort of Attraction initially but life isn't a Hollywood movie.

If you are looking to meet someone that you will stay with for a long time , i e get married, you need to be on the same page with values and goals. Physical intimacy and sex comprise a very small percentage of what the two of you would spend your life doing together.


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

DRider85 said:


> Over the last few years, occasionally I've had girls ask me to go to the bar with them. I have turned down every time because on this forum, they recommend that you don't do that because you could get deactivated. They could be working for Uber or they could get drunk and then accuse you of something if you leave the car with them.
> 
> But I have turned down a very attractive girl before in a beach town. I kind of regret it. How can I make good judgements in the future? How do I ensure that if I take the offer I won't get in trouble with Uber? Any advice?
> 
> ...


My best advice is if you want to accept, you turn off the app. And have them text you to join her. Then you have proof that you were not working, and she asked you to join her. Then you have a legitimate reason for joining her


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

If you seriously want to go out with a girl you met while driving I agree that what a couple of the guys have already said. 

Get her number and wait a few days before meeting up then go out for coffee or a lunch date. I would not turn off the app the go hang out with her on the same day. I think that's what could lead you to trouble.

Plus coffee or lunch dates are easier (says the woman who hasn't dated in 30+ years). There's no pressure, it's a genuine getting to know you type of date.


----------



## Acheese11 (Nov 8, 2018)

don't do it!! I had a regular customer (very nice and polite) and one day he slipped me his phone number, we had a couple of innocent texts and then I never heard from him again, my number was blocked, and I was reported to uber for inappropriate behavior. I looked up the number on facebook and it was connected to a woman, I'm guessing his WIFE!!! You don't know these people!!!!


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Acheese11 said:


> don't do it!! I had a regular customer (very nice and polite) and one day he slipped me his phone number, we had a couple of innocent texts and then I never heard from him again, my number was blocked, and I was reported to uber for inappropriate behavior. I looked up the number on facebook and it was connected to a woman, I'm guessing his WIFE!!! You don't know these people!!!!


How long were you stalking him?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I did get one offer a while back, but decided not to take it. But if I wanted to, I'd say "Let's trade phone numbers and see if it seems like a good idea tomorrow."

But let's go back to review the initial assumptions. The problem statement, if you will...



DRider85 said:


> The way I see it is you can't take life for granted. If you meet your soulmate, are you seriously going to decline just because of the possibility of getting in trouble with Uber?


Y'all may have a different opinion than I do. But with several billion (with a "B") people alive on Earth, I can't subscribe to the notion of one and only one "soulmate."

Even just within a radius of a couple hundred miles, there are literally *thousands* of people that you're compatible with. Any one of whom would be a perfectly good partner for you.

How to meet some of them is a topic that's longer than this message. But I assure you that they exist. My parents met on a blind date in the 1940s, and were married for more than 70 years, until my mother passed away last month.

My aunt introduced them. But she's not available to help you now, as she's in an assisted living facility.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

DRider85 said:


> Over the last few years, occasionally I've had girls ask me to go to the bar with them. I have turned down every time because on this forum, they recommend that you don't do that because you could get deactivated. They could be working for Uber or they could get drunk and then accuse you of something if you leave the car with them.
> 
> But I have turned down a very attractive girl before in a beach town. I kind of regret it. How can I make good judgements in the future? How do I ensure that if I take the offer I won't get in trouble with Uber? Any advice?
> 
> ...


Don't do it, these hot and good looking girls want your baby and the alimony the play.&#128539;
Once they mate with the Uber stud, big money comes in monthly for years .
Right now the groupies can't mate with the football, basketball and baseball players due to the Covid restrictions, so obviously the next in line stud is the Uber driver&#128518;
They all know Uber drivers weekly income &#128539;


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

mbd said:


> Don't do it, these hot and good looking girls want your baby and the alimony the play.&#128539;
> Once they mate with the Uber stud, big money comes in monthly for years .
> Right now the groupies can't mate with the football, basketball and baseball players due to the Covid restrictions, so obviously the next in line stud is the Uber driver&#128518;
> They all know Uber drivers weekly income &#128539;


Yep.. spit out a few kids and she's looking at 150 a month


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

wallae said:


> Yep.. spit out a few kids and she's looking at 150 a month


Pesos &#128539;


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> How can I make good judgements in the future? How do I ensure that if I take the offer I won't get in trouble with Uber? Any advice?


^^^^^^^^^^^^^You have answered your own question.\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/


DRider85 said:


> I have turned down every time


You have all that you can do to make a profit out there. There is no need to take on additional tasks. When the COVID-19 restrictions are lifted, if you are trying to meet a woman, what you do is go home; take a bath (use soap); put on the B.O. stick (after shave optional); put on a shirt and a tie; go out to club: bring cash and credit cards..



Acheese11 said:


> don't do it!! I had a regular customer (very nice and polite) and one day he slipped me his phone number, we had a couple of innocent texts and then I never heard from him again, my number was blocked, and I was reported to uber for inappropriate behavior. I looked up the number on facebook and it was connected to a woman, I'm guessing his WIFE!!! You don't know these people!!!!


^^^^^^^^^^^^^Read and Pay Heed.^^^^^^^^^^^^^

I have been a company official who has had to call in more than one driver over complaints like this. I have seen one or two drivers criminally prosecuted, found guilty and punished. If de-activation is the only consequence, you will consider yourself fortunate.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

DRider85 said:


> Over the last few years, occasionally I've had girls ask me to go to the bar with them. I have turned down every time because on this forum, they recommend that you don't do that because you could get deactivated. They could be working for Uber or they could get drunk and then accuse you of something if you leave the car with them.
> 
> But I have turned down a very attractive girl before in a beach town. I kind of regret it. How can I make good judgements in the future? How do I ensure that if I take the offer I won't get in trouble with Uber? Any advice?
> 
> ...


I think the same girl hit on me too


----------



## Car Sick (Jul 18, 2018)

Newsflash, she says that to all the drivers...it's an odd ego boost people get in a power play sort of way.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

If the previous thread on looking for love through Uber is anything to go by, bragging about your AR is the way to go. And don't forget Lysol, hand sanitizer and condoms. You don't know where she's been.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

If a girl asks you then its ok for you to go with her.
But my advice is. Pass on the losers that do not have a car . These drunks dui people . druggies 
Wait until you find a better one. I have invites to go on a lake on a boat before i accepted .
I had invites to concerts Foot ball games . They were not losers


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> They were not losers


Ok... maybe 

deadbeat.
defeated.
dud.
*failure*.
flop.
disadvantaged.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Many of these woman are losers, watch out for that also.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

When I was 17, I went out on a date with a cashier where I worked. I learned a valuable lesson, don't poop where you eat.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

franksoprano said:


> Many of these woman are losers, watch out for that also.


Many women probably saying " could you believe that Uber driver asked me out &#128512;then they start laughing &#128518;


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

mbd said:


> Many women probably saying " could you believe that Uber driver asked me out &#128512;then they start laughing &#128518;


Honestly with the quality of the women in the USA you are far better off single, most of them are not worthy of your affection.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

franksoprano said:


> Honestly with the quality of the women in the USA you are far better off single, most of them are not worthy of your affection.


Robots are the future ...&#128077; Everybody will invest about 2000$ on them and It will be like the NIO batteries . You could swap them every few days .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Remember


DRider85 said:


> Over the last few years, occasionally I've had girls ask me to go to the bar with them. I have turned down every time because on this forum, they recommend that you don't do that because you could get deactivated. They could be working for Uber or they could get drunk and then accuse you of something if you leave the car with them.
> 
> But I have turned down a very attractive girl before in a beach town. I kind of regret it. How can I make good judgements in the future? How do I ensure that if I take the offer I won't get in trouble with Uber? Any advice?
> 
> ...


 Go to the clubs you drop off at.
On your time off


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Over the last few years, occasionally I've had girls ask me to go to the bar with them. I have turned down every time because on this forum, they recommend that you don't do that because you could get deactivated. They could be working for Uber or they could get drunk and then accuse you of something if you leave the car with them.
> 
> But I have turned down a very attractive girl before in a beach town. I kind of regret it. How can I make good judgements in the future? How do I ensure that if I take the offer I won't get in trouble with Uber? Any advice?
> 
> ...


I don't see anything wrong with getting someone's phone number and connecting with them that way but if you're talking about hooking up with drunk girls who can't handle their liquor you are asking for trouble.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Cdub2k said:


> hooking up with drunk girls who can't handle their liquor you are asking for trouble.


This is a bad idea regardless of whether you're an Uber driver. And in my opinion hooking up is a bad idea period. But what do I know, I'm an old conservative ish person. I'm sure I've missed out on a lot of fun.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

find girls via being a Uber driver? Huh, well I met my wife 'at work'; but that was a W2 job. Any difference? :roflmao:


----------



## Acheese11 (Nov 8, 2018)

wallae said:


> I think the same girl hit on me too


that is legit me when I take my verification pics on uber


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Acheese11 said:


> that is legit me when I take my verification pics on uber :smiles:


What are you doing later tonight?


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Before the Globalists lock us down to the point we can't leave our house and everyone dies with Covid.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

As we all know, women (or just people) are more likely to hook up within their social groups. College students are banging other college students; if you are a student and you hang out with other students, you'll get laid. If you're NOT a student but an over-50 married man and try this, you'll be called "creepy" or just "eeew!" which is actually really unfair and hurts, or so I'm told. Similarly, nurses bang other nurses and docs; cops bang other cops, etc. So go out there and find yourself a nice, willing rideshare driver and bang the night away!


----------



## Nightrider82 (Apr 29, 2019)

Cvillegordo said:


> As we all know, women (or just people) are more likely to hook up within their social groups. College students are banging other college students; if you are a student and you hang out with other students, you'll get laid. If you're NOT a student but an over-50 married man and try this, you'll be called "creepy" or just "eeew!" which is actually really unfair and hurts, or so I'm told. Similarly, nurses bang other nurses and docs; cops bang other cops, etc. So go out there and find yourself a nice, willing rideshare driver and bang the night away!


So what you are saying is get a job at a strip club as a dish washer and you'll bang strippers?


----------



## producemanjames (Jun 20, 2018)

Cvillegordo said:


> As we all know, women (or just people) are more likely to hook up within their social groups. College students are banging other college students; if you are a student and you hang out with other students, you'll get laid. If you're NOT a student but an over-50 married man and try this, you'll be called "creepy" or just "eeew!" which is actually really unfair and hurts, or so I'm told. Similarly, nurses bang other nurses and docs; cops bang other cops, etc. So go out there and find yourself a nice, willing rideshare driver and bang the night away!


now we all know why there's always a ton of ants in the airport queues.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Nightrider82 said:


> So what you are saying is get a job at a strip club as a dish washer and you'll bang strippers?


Pretty much. I mean, if you're going to be a dishwasher, why not in a strip club?


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Everyday my wife prays that one of my pax would steal me from her.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Acheese11 said:


> don't do it!! I had a regular customer (very nice and polite) and one day he slipped me his phone number, we had a couple of innocent texts and then I never heard from him again, my number was blocked, and I was reported to uber for inappropriate behavior. I looked up the number on facebook and it was connected to a woman, I'm guessing his WIFE!!! You don't know these people!!!!


Baby, whooooah take it easy.
This is all just a big misunderstanding.
That was actually my mother. She's very protective but not in a weird way.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

In my rideshare ?career? I have had 9 different RSE directly congruent to a ride. 1 man, and 9 women. One of the women became a semi regular fling, and two of them were at the same time.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Cvillegordo said:


> As we all know, women (or just people) are more likely to hook up within their social groups. College students are banging other college students; if you are a student and you hang out with other students, you'll get laid. If you're NOT a student but an over-50 married man and try this, you'll be called "creepy" or just "eeew!" which is actually really unfair and hurts, or so I'm told. Similarly, nurses bang other nurses and docs; cops bang other cops, etc. So go out there and find yourself a nice, willing rideshare driver and bang the night away!


I've been a college student from 18-22, from 24-26, and now at age 30-31. I was always the creep if I tried to hit on any other college students, and still would be. I did actually have one female undergraduate college student hit on me once when I was a graduate student, but I was the grader for a class she was in so ulterior motives may have been at play. Regardless of her motivations, it was an ego boost even though I told her it was a conflict of interest. Behold my greatness, the almighty grader.

Today she is an engineer with 5 years of experience, and I'm a rideshare driver with 0 years of experience as an engineer.

Considering how male dominated many fields are, like policeman or even mechanical engineer, I would hope it is possible to have relationships outside of your career groups. Probably 10-1 male to female in mechanical engineering and probably at least 3 to 1 in policework.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> When I was 17, I went out on a date with a cashier where I worked. I learned a valuable lesson, don't poop where you eat.


AKA Don't fish off the company pier.

AKA Don't dip your pen in the company's ink.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> When I was 17, I went out on a date with a cashier where I worked. I learned a valuable lesson, don't poop where you eat.


I did something with the owners daughter ! 2 days later she wanted to date. I said no strings before . Yes i got fired lol .
It was worth it to them lose there only mechanic . Im sure it only took them a few months to replace me . LOL 
I had a new job then next day and i told the new owner why i was fired lol He said that is not way to run a business Fired for a personal reason .. Never Drink where you piss indeed . To be young again ..Yes i would of done it again .


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

DRider85 said:


> Over the last few years, occasionally I've had girls ask me to go to the bar with them. I have turned down every time because on this forum, they recommend that you don't do that because you could get deactivated. They could be working for Uber or they could get drunk and then accuse you of something if you leave the car with them.
> 
> But I have turned down a very attractive girl before in a beach town. I kind of regret it. How can I make good judgements in the future? How do I ensure that if I take the offer I won't get in trouble with Uber? Any advice?
> 
> ...


When girls hand out their number or ask you to hang out it's fine. I never make the move first because I don't wanna look thirsty. There are no undercover Uber agents as far as I know.

Do your thing, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Cvillegordo said:


> Pretty much. I mean, if you're going to be a dishwasher, why not in a strip club?


Worked for Dirk Diggler.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> AKA Don't fish off the company pier.


I missed that memo. Married to her since 2003. Ooops. :thumbup:


----------



## rockpuck (May 11, 2020)

I've gone out with women I've met as a driver, but never right then and there. Get their number or snap/insta/whatever and meet up at a different time and place. It's no different than if you were asking out anyone else working any other type of job. However, under no circumstances should you ever go home with a passenger that's been drinking. Or just stick to the same rule I use, never even on the same day of meeting.. just bad optics.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Nightrider82 said:


> So what you are saying is get a job at a strip club as a dish washer and you'll bang strippers?


If that's what you're looking for.

If you want to find a life partner, you should probably look somewhere other than at a strip club. Strippers are notoriously unstable.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> I missed that memo. Married to her since 2003. Ooops. :thumbup:


Hey, if it works, it works. But remember, being the exception to the rule doesn't invalidate the rule.


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

You have to play this one right. Also understand that there's a contextual problem.

It's hard to be flirty and generate interest with a pax, and also keep things kosher enough for not getting reported. Romantic advances if they make the pax AT ALL uncomfortable are more problematic than trying to pickup a random in public; pax can't effectively remove themselves from the situation. This effectively creates a scenario that they can feel trapped/cornered - you might get a number or social media, but it may be feel compelled and did so more as a defense mechanism than actual legitimate interest in you. However, if you have a romantic interest in pax, you need to escalate from the start of the ride, rather than be cordial/nuetral during the ride, then sudden get romantic towards the end. The latter situation makes you seem like you were playing nice guy/friendly as a ruse to ask her out. So the frame needs to be set early on.

There are a few strategies that seem to work:

- A "push/pull" compliment when the ride starts. My favorite, if appropriate, "Any special reason we're dressed to the 9s... [On a tuesday] [at 10pm] [During corona] [with stay at home orders in effect] [other contextual circumstance]" - It's a compliment on looks, somewhat flirty, but also downplays it as if she looks too fancy for the context. The enthusiasm with which you get a response should indicate how much interest she might have. If she explains the story, she's legitimizing herself to you, and the more people talk about themselves, the more at ease and open they'll be to you. Somewhere in this explanation you'll usually find out if she's single.

- Put the pressure on her to talk - Try to keep it it so that she's talking about 80% of the time. The more she talks, the better she feels about you. Throw in the occasional comment about yourself so you give her something to associate with you, hobbies, career, etc. in small tidbits. Use open ended questions related to what she says, "Since you're a nurse what's your strategy to keep it together when chaos surrounds you?" This serves an indicator that you understand her world, is a compliment, and is a meaningful, provoking question. It's also easier for you when the pressure is on her. A girl once told me she's an EMT, I know there are only two EMT companies in my area, "AMR or Rural Metro?" Anything that requires specific knowledge will help create a connection right away. Nurses you can ask, "LVN or RN?/ Are you a travel nurse?" But only ask if you have at least a cursory knowledge of how the response might go. If you don't know about something she says, "I'm not sure what that is, can you elaborate?" - You don't seem like a dweeb who just says that everything she says is cool, you seem honest enough to admit what you don't know instead of trying to impress pretending like you do, and keeps her talking.

- Call out that this is an awkward situation, and that you've enough emotional intelligence to be aware of it - "I know it's a bit odd to be asked to hang out by your Uber driver, but I think our energies 'mesh' - why don't you take my number/social media, and you reach out to me if you want to hang out' This line is if you're not sure sure about how she feels and puts the ball in her court. It somewhat lessens the power problem, but doesn't make you a strong, 'gets what he wants' kind of vibe. You can use a more direct one if your read is more positive, or she's not the shy type "... Let's connect on social media/number, and I'll send exactly one message seeing if you want to hang out, no pressure." This is assertive, but also lets her know that you're not going to be a creep, and the power is still hers. But may be too forward for some.

I once had a girl get in my car with her friends and her first sentence was, "How are you doing tonight daddy?" "I'm doing fantastic baby" "Are you married?" "We could get hitched, but maybe we should hang out first?" This girl was trolling/shit testing me, while she had no romantic interest in me, she respected my ability to "keep up" (her words). I asked her if she was into bondage, and other colorful topics. She tipped pretty well, but realized early on she was just playing games, so didn't attempt a close. Her vibe was that she was trying to impress/entertain her friends hoping I'd be a bumbling fool.


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

You're playing with fire, just go home and whack it ....



Null said:


> You have to play this one right. Also understand that there's a contextual problem.
> 
> It's hard to be flirty and generate interest with a pax, and also keep things kosher enough for not getting reported. Romantic advances if they make the pax AT ALL uncomfortable are more problematic than trying to pickup a random in public; pax can't effectively remove themselves from the situation. This effectively creates a scenario that they can feel trapped/cornered - you might get a number or social media, but it may be feel compelled and did so more as a defense mechanism than actual legitimate interest in you. However, if you have a romantic interest in pax, you need to escalate from the start of the ride, rather than be cordial/nuetral during the ride, then sudden get romantic towards the end. The latter situation makes you seem like you were playing nice guy/friendly as a ruse to ask her out. So the frame needs to be set early on.
> 
> ...


damn you go out of the way to appear intelligent. Reading this phyco-babble was like watching* How to be a Player ... *Uncle Fred got nothing on you!


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

DudeUbering said:


> You're playing with fire, just go home and whack it ....
> 
> 
> damn you go out of the way to appear intelligent. Reading this phyco-babble was like watching* How to be a Player ... *Uncle Fred got nothing on you!


I'm just sharing what works for me. If you have better tactic I'm all ears.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Worked for Dirk Diggler.


Except the dying of AIDS part.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Follow these hallowed words and all will be well for you:

‘Uber? I just met her!’

Thank me later.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Illini said:


> Everyday my wife prays that one of my pax would steal me from her.


I had been driving for about a month in our medium sized town where everyone knows everyone else.

A co-worker and office busy-body told her, in a hushed and apologetic tone that "I saw your husband and a strange lady in the car together pulling out of the parking lot at the Motel 6."
Wifey stifled a smile and said, "Oh, don't worry, she'll bring him back. They all do."


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

Go for it, you can rest assured she is not a gold-digger.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

DudeUbering said:


> You're playing with fire, just go home and whack it ....
> 
> 
> damn you go out of the way to appear intelligent. Reading this phyco-babble was like watching* How to be a Player ... *Uncle Fred got nothing on you!


:roflmao: @Null that is the right mind set to have and gets you laid far more than Elvis does.
No pressure on them. Cause there is far to many to choose from.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> :roflmao: @Null that is the right mind set to have and gets you laid far more than Elvis does.
> No pressure on them. Cause there is far to many to choose from.


Not everyone can be a playa like Null.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

True, but it is a learnable skill that can be used for a long term, life long relationship. 

The more naturally skilled one is the better.


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Over the last few years, occasionally I've had girls ask me to go to the bar with them. I have turned down every time because on this forum, they recommend that you don't do that because you could get deactivated. They could be working for Uber or they could get drunk and then accuse you of something if you leave the car with them.
> 
> But I have turned down a very attractive girl before in a beach town. I kind of regret it. How can I make good judgements in the future? How do I ensure that if I take the offer I won't get in trouble with Uber? Any advice?
> 
> ...


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> I've been a college student from 18-22, from 24-26, and now at age 30-31. I was always the creep if I tried to hit on any other college students, and still would be. I did actually have one female undergraduate college student hit on me once when I was a graduate student, but I was the grader for a class she was in so ulterior motives may have been at play. Regardless of her motivations, it was an ego boost even though I told her it was a conflict of interest. Behold my greatness, the almighty grader.
> 
> Today she is an engineer with 5 years of experience, and I'm a rideshare driver with 0 years of experience as an engineer.
> 
> Considering how male dominated many fields are, like policeman or even mechanical engineer, I would hope it is possible to have relationships outside of your career groups. Probably 10-1 male to female in mechanical engineering and probably at least 3 to 1 in policework.


And it should stay that way, most women don't have the capacity for many things, affirmative action is a disease, when you put your 3rd string in to please the left wing you can't compete with the rest of the world.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Null said:


> I'm just sharing what works for me. If you have better tactic I'm all ears.





Null said:


> but I think our energies 'mesh'


I wouldn't even want to be around a woman who responded to a "I think our energies mesh" line.

I'd punch myself in the groin if I ever said that.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Over the last few years, occasionally I've had girls ask me to go to the bar with them. I have turned down every time because on this forum, they recommend that you don't do that because you could get deactivated. They could be working for Uber or they could get drunk and then accuse you of something if you leave the car with them.
> 
> But I have turned down a very attractive girl before in a beach town. I kind of regret it. How can I make good judgements in the future? How do I ensure that if I take the offer I won't get in trouble with Uber? Any advice?
> 
> ...


I did driving in my early 30's after my divorce and really enjoyed that aspect of driving. Not only meeting girls, but improving your game as time goes on. That being said, you just need to have rules and understandings for yourself.

1) Never do anything sexual the night you drive them. Not only is it potentially harmful for your status with Uber, but just legally as well. It's a weird time we are living in, so just exercise patience.

2) My biggest regret is being scared of losing my Uber account or not accepting an invite out because I wanted to make more money. Honestly, you should live your life to the fullest and meeting new people is one of life's greatest experiences. I'd advise going in with them for a drink if you are legit vibing and get out early (important for follow up). That keeps you out of trouble and reinforces the idea that you can be seen in a role other than driver.

3) Follow-up. It's very important to understand that, as with customers who promise to tip in the app, the moment the pax steps out of the car you are just another Uber driver. It's also important to understand that when you meet a girl who's interested and expresses desire to see you again, it's going to look different the next morning when she's going to work, rather than when she was in party mode. Basically, the moment that door shuts and time passes, no matter how good the vibe was, it's easy to write off as, "I'm not going to hang with my UBER DRIVER! What was I thinking?" This is why I said i think it's a good idea to go into the bar/party/wherever, reinforce the good impression, then get out on a high note. All this being said, I'd always take the phone number (don't give her yours), express mutual interest, and then follow up, and I'd literally follow up the next day (even though this normally comes off as weird, it's different bc of how you met.) Literally, just a text saying, "Hey, it's xxxx. It was really nice meeting you last night. <insert reference to joke you shared> Hope you can get together soon."

Anything after this would just be dating advice. The biggest thing to remember is don't get down on yourself if you don't hear back and don't let Uber cost you a chance at true love or just a happier life. You can always find another shitty gig job.

PS. In regards to one comment about "passing on 'losers'"... Look, my advice (anonymous internet bot) is that you date as many people as possible. During my Uber years and before I met my current gf, I had a lot of fun with a lot of different people. There were some bummers and bad moments, but even the ones that went poorly or ended poorly were easily offset by the good memories. I did more growing personally and emotionally in that stage of my life than during any other period. When it was over, I knew myself substantially better and what I needed/wanted.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I wouldn't even want to be around a woman who responded to a "I think our energies mesh" line.
> 
> I'd punch myself in the groin if I ever said that.


No need to do that to yourself.

I'd do it for you if you ever said it to me. LOL


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> No need to do that to yourself.
> 
> I'd do it for you if you ever said it to me. LOL


How about "you complete me"? Lol


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> How about "you complete me"? Lol


Oh yeah, that one too!

If you ever meet someone who says you're their soulmate... Run away, very very fast.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> Oh yeah, that one too!
> 
> If you ever meet someone who says you're their soulmate... Run away, very very fast.


I agree with a lot of your posts so we could be soul mates.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Ubers TOS are long and boring. Thats probably why many haven't read them. Any contact with a rider after service is prohibited, unless its Uber business. There's even a clause stating you can't have sex with a passenger. I'm not saying dont do it, I'm just saying be aware of the rules.


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I wouldn't even want to be around a woman who responded to a "I think our energies mesh" line.
> 
> I'd punch myself in the groin if I ever said that.


I agree, but given the number of women that believe in astrology.... the word 'energy' is works like an incantation. You can casually throw it out almost anywhere and it'll fit. "I like your energy" is a completely meaningless phrase, but by god if women don't think it's this deep, profound thing.

The number of women that have asked me about my star sign is ridiculous. It doesn't matter if they're highly a highly educated, rational pharmacist, accountant, lawyer, etc. It's an abstract concept that engages their feels, and it doesn't need to mean anything concrete.

Just have to roll with it and accept that that form of spirituality is part of the female species, especially where I live in CA. More conservative areas are probably different.

I once told a pax I was a Libra, and she got SOOOO excited, "I'm an aquarius, we're sister signs!" The rest of the ride was easy mode, and she asked ME for my number. Even if it doesn't get you a date/number, it correlates greatly with tip rate.

Obviously, you have to feel out their personality, and throwing out lines about energy won't resonate with 100%, but for the ones that it does it's like a cheat code.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Null said:


> I agree, but given the number of women that believe in astrology.... the word 'energy' is works like an incantation. You can casually throw it out almost anywhere and it'll fit. "I like your energy" is a completely meaningless phrase, but by god if women don't think it's this deep, profound thing.
> 
> The number of women that have asked me about my star sign is ridiculous. It doesn't matter if they're highly a highly educated, rational pharmacist, accountant, lawyer, etc. It's an abstract concept that engages their feels, and it doesn't need to mean anything concrete.
> 
> Just have to roll with it and accept that that form of spirituality is part of the female species, especially where I live in CA. More conservative areas are probably different.


We can't be friends if you weren't born in the right month. Because spirituality! -o:

Also numerology. My grandma wouldn't pay a guy the $475 he billed her for yardwork services because it was a bad numerology number. So she insisted on paying him $462 instead. Close enough I guess &#129335;‍♂.


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> We can't be friends if you weren't born in the right month. Because spirituality! -o:
> 
> Also numerology. My grandma wouldn't pay a guy the $475 he billed her because it was bad numerology number. So she insisted on paying him $462 instead. Close enough I guess &#129335;‍♂.


Usually girls that bring up a sign incompatibility were looking for an excuse to reject you anyway. It's just used as a justification as to why her feeling that it wouldn't work is right.

A girl that's feeling you will make up her own excuse as to why it'll work despite the sign mismatch. "You don't seem like a [star sign]" "Virgo and Libras aren't super compatible, but it just means we need to acknowledge differences"

And women are attracted to things that are are a challenge. "Libras are rebels and independent - I like to connect"

Whatever 'logic' underlies the astrological assumption will be contorted to whatever result the girl wants to have. Consequently, astrology is mostly harmless. I think of it like fun make believe like Santa. Only, most never grow out of it.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

The attraction masters never talk about Astrology, only as to say, want to turn a girl off just ask them "What sign are you". However,

using Numerology as a tool for a life long relationship is not bad thing. I have had some very interesting corralations between signs and a personal numerology blue print.

Your job as a guy, is to qualify a women to be with you as quickly as possible, and that has nothing to do with looks. Not to play some desperate act to get laid. If your doing that , your wasting time, time you can never get back.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

mbd said:


> Don't do it, these hot and good looking girls want your baby and the alimony the play.&#128539;
> Once they mate with the Uber stud, big money comes in monthly for years .
> Right now the groupies can't mate with the football, basketball and baseball players due to the Covid restrictions, so obviously the next in line stud is the Uber driver&#128518;
> They all know Uber drivers weekly income &#128539;


 Don't do it! It could be a setup by Uber or the cops!!


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

You need Jesus!!!


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Remove the manual lock levers and don't unlock the doors until they agree to see you socially


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> We can't be friends if you weren't born in the right month. Because spirituality! -o:
> 
> Also numerology. My grandma wouldn't pay a guy the $475 he billed her for yardwork services because it was a bad numerology number. So she insisted on paying him $462 instead. Close enough I guess &#129335;‍♂.





Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> The attraction masters never talk about Astrology, only as to say, want to turn a girl off just ask them "What sign are you". However,
> 
> using Numerology as a tool for a life long relationship is not bad thing. I have had some very interesting corralations between signs and a personal numerology blue print.
> 
> Your job as a guy, is to qualify a women to be with you as quickly as possible, and that has nothing to do with looks. Not to play some desperate act to get laid. If your doing that , your wasting time, time you can never get back.


Glynis McCants: Love By The Numbers. If I had it to do all over again this would be my dating bible.

---
Here are two socializing-with-a-pax stories, but they are non-romantic. I have only accepted an invitation to socialize twice. In both cases it worked out well. But first, I would like to second everyone who replied in the OP's case to do a give-your-number-and-call-me-next-week if you're still interested.

In one case I was driving four young lovely girls several times in a day. They were wine tasting. We had a great rapport and on a late evening ride the ladies insisted that I go have a beer with them. For those who don't know, I am a retirement age male. What I get a LOT of these days doing rideshare is young women telling me they feel "safe" with me. Of course as a younger man this would be tantamount to an insult. And I even kid the girls at times, feigning indignance and uttering "_How_ _*dare* you feel safe with me_!". They giggle and insist it is gratifying to be able to feel that way with a man, and it finally got through to me that this is an important and somewhat rare occurrence (I'm just reporting what I've been told folks).

Anyway, the girls were fun but I did NOT want to go get a beer for several reasons. But, they were unrelenting. I finally acquiesced, and told them I would drop them in front of the bar and go park. My plan was to then drive off. But as it happened there was an open parking spot* right in front of the bar*. So I was hooked. But it turned out great. We had one drink, got into some deep conversations of life and philosophy. They were all ears to a number of stories I had that just came up naturally in conversation. Then I drove them to their hotel (I drank less than one beer). It is always a pleasure to be around some great fem energy, and I got all I could rationally expect from the ladies that evening.

----
In another situation I had driven a couple several times in a day, they also had been wine tasting, and the female invited me to go to dinner with them. I actually really wanted to go, as will be explained in a moment, but begged off until the boyfriend jumped in on the invitation. I signed up. The couple was going to a steak house, one of the two top steak places in the area. I had already been to the one they were NOT going to. I had driven one of the chefs home and he raved that his restaurant had the best Ribeye in the area. I was hooked and tried the place the next day. It was the best steak I had ever eaten. Seriously. BUT, the damn thing was $50. I am a miser and spending $50 on an entree is normally out of the question. The original plan had been to try out steak house #2 and compare. But upon looking it up their Ribeye was $60! No. Way.

But now the opportunity loomed large. I figured it was likely that the couple was going to pick up the tab. I had the Ribeye, and although I offered to pay they insisted. So that worked out well. It was good company as well. I drove them home after dinner (one glass of wine with dinner for me) and that was that.

Oh. For anyone requiring a bit of salacious spice to the story I will admit that we all went to their hotel after dinner and had a mé·nage à trois. The women looked like Margot Robbie. The gentleman couldn't "get his elevator to the top floor" unless someone was watching. I _had_ to pitch in. It was a dirty job but, you know....


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Yes I agree. Had her book for 10 yrs now. Plus what I learned what the attraction masters had to say about making yourself attractive to women. Sure as hell took the mystery out of them. Then I'm like, WHY couldn't I have learned all this when I was 15-16 ? No internet then.
When I wrote that above, I thought about 4 different girls I've met and how it all correlates to my Blue Print. Sure would like to see my Scotish friend again. Not the prettiest of the 4. But like Glynis wrote. If a 4 Life Path meets a LP 5, although these are Challege numbers, "the sex can be off the charts." I couldn't believe she wrote that. Cause before I read that, I already knew it was.



_Tron_ said:


> Glynis McCants: Love By The Numbers. If I had it to do all over again this would be my dating bible.


Yes the girls love to hear stories.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> Glynis McCants: Love By The Numbers. If I had it to do all over again this would be my dating bible.
> 
> ---
> Here are two socializing-with-a-pax stories, but they are non-romantic. I have only accepted an invitation to socialize twice. In both cases it worked out well. But first, I would like to second everyone who replied in the OP's case to do a give-your-number-and-call-me-next-week if you're still interested.
> ...


"How DARE you feel safe with me!" is a great line.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> In one case I was driving four young lovely girls several times in a day. They were wine tasting. We had a great rapport and on a late evening ride the ladies insisted that I go have a beer with them. For those who don't know, I am a retirement age male. What I get a LOT of these days doing rideshare is young women telling me they feel "safe" with me. Of course as a younger man this would be tantamount to an insult. And I even kid the girls at times, feigning indignance and uttering "_How_ _*dare* you feel safe with me_!". They giggle and insist it is gratifying to be able to feel that way with a man, and it finally got through to me that this is an important and somewhat rare occurrence (I'm just reporting what I've been told folks).


I have always thought that phrase to be a high compliment. But then I'm not much of a player and take things really literally so there is perhaps a hidden meaning behind the phrase. The only girl who ever had sex with me said that to me.

I guess I take the term "safe" in a literal manner, meaning they don't think I'm going to rape them and bury their corpse in the mountains somewhere, or maybe even that I feel like a protective force.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> I guess I take the term "safe" in a literal manner, meaning they don't think I'm going to rape them and bury their corpse in the mountains somewhere, or maybe even that I feel like a protective force.


Yeah, who knows? I never asked why they say that. Perhaps some of the forum ladies would like to chime in. But having said that, my take has been that the girls don't sense that *I want something from them*. Women can often tell when a man wants to bed them even if the guy doesn't say a word. Plus, if you are driving well and being cautious that of course is foundational. Finally, giving the pax (paxes) space to be themselves and not feel like they're being judged is actually huge. Combine it all together and it seems to really have exceptional value to the rider(s).


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I don't often evaluate for people. But perhaps visit the Star Light or Moon Light in Carson City ?


Trafficat said:


> The only girl who ever had sex with me said that to me.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> Women can often tell when a man wants to bed them even if the guy doesn't say a word.


I don't think so. To me it seems like most women assume any nice gesture I make towards them is an unwanted advance.

I learned at my last job not to smile at women or offer to do anything for them unless they are 20 years my senior.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> I don't think so. To me it seems like most women assume any nice gesture I make towards them is an unwanted advance.


I've certainly experienced that as well.


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

I think Uber discourages social contact between drivers and pax because they know some of the drivers are weirdos and stalkers. They want to cover their liability.

Flirting or hitting on a pax is asking for a complaint and deactivation. However, if a lady asks you to join her for a drink I see nothing wrong with going offline and living your life.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Mcwharthog said:


> I think Uber discourages social contact between drivers and pax because they know some of the drivers are weirdos and stalkers. They want to cover their liability.
> 
> Flirting or hitting on a pax is asking for a complaint and deactivation. However, if a lady asks you to join her for a drink I see nothing wrong with going offline and living your life.


Some of the drivers are weirdos and stalkers, I think the customers are worse.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> I've certainly experienced that as well.


The equivalent is that with some guys, any politeness is viewed as a come-on. An invitation to make a lewd suggestion.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> The equivalent is that with some guys, any politeness is viewed as a come-on. An invitation to make a lewd suggestion.


With some women also, I remember one time I gave a woman my phone number when I had my small transportation business in Fort Lauderdale for future business and she calls me up and asks me if I want to come over and watch TV with her, I almost went but was at a bar having fun so blew it off.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

franksoprano said:


> and she calls me up and asks me if I want to come over and watch TV with her


That might have been a legitimate offer from her, or it might not have been. There's no way to know with certainty.

What I *can* tell you is that a woman who would invite you to her home like that isn't much of a keeper. There's a good reason that we're taught to meet people in a public place if we don't know them well.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> That might have been a legitimate offer from her, or it might not have been. There's no way to know with certainty.
> 
> What I *can* tell you is that a woman who would invite you to her home like that isn't much of a keeper. There's a good reason that we're taught to meet people in a public place if we don't know them well.


Yes that is another reason I blew it off, you never know who's waiting in the other room for you to let your guard down, maybe just instinct and blew it off but I used to take a lot of chances back in the day and Fort Lauderale/Miami is not a safe place. Best case scenario how many others have been watching that TV maybe in the last week.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

DRider85 said:


> Over the last few years, occasionally I've had girls ask me to go to the bar with them. I have turned down every time because on this forum, they recommend that you don't do that because you could get deactivated. They could be working for Uber or they could get drunk and then accuse you of something if you leave the car with them.
> 
> But I have turned down a very attractive girl before in a beach town. I kind of regret it. How can I make good judgements in the future? How do I ensure that if I take the offer I won't get in trouble with Uber? Any advice?
> 
> ...


Go opposite Nike on this one.

Just do it. 
--^don't


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

roomserviceguru said:


> if shes takin an uber x she dumb or poor and to quote bun b what i need a broke b for?
> now if shes an xl or higher shes properly managed or intelligent, so give her your card like you should every pax you pick up to poach from the criminals stealing from you and offer scheduled pick up or drops offs per your rights as an "independent contractor"
> 
> if she hits you up off app she wants the D


Remind me not to take advice from you.


----------



## Ambiguous (Jun 18, 2015)

Set the temp to 69 degrees and play Barry manalow


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> Over the last few years, occasionally I've had girls ask me to go to the bar with them. I have turned down every time because on this forum, they recommend that you don't do that because you could get deactivated. They could be working for Uber or they could get drunk and then accuse you of something if you leave the car with them.
> 
> But I have turned down a very attractive girl before in a beach town. I kind of regret it. How can I make good judgements in the future? How do I ensure that if I take the offer I won't get in trouble with Uber? Any advice?
> 
> ...


Really?

If you really are using Uber as a way to troll for women, at the very least, just give them your number. If they want to communicate with you and take it further, they will call you. It avoids a conflict of interest and making you look like a slimeball, and it shows that they made that contact with you- Uber can't do anything if they complain you harassed them and stalked them when they were the ones who gave you their number to begin with.

If you really want to get exposure to women, I don't personally think Uber is the route to go. Too many complications, and seems a bit creepy to me. I don't know how many women I had in my car tell me they were just trying to be nice and make private conversation with the driver when things went all kinds of personal and they didn't feel comfortable.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Mcwharthog said:


> I think Uber discourages social contact between drivers and pax because they know some of the drivers are weirdos and stalkers. They want to cover their liability.
> 
> Flirting or hitting on a pax is asking for a complaint and deactivation. However, if a lady asks you to join her for a drink I see nothing wrong with going offline and living your life.


Some of the drivers are weirdos and stalkers. Some of the passengers are fraudsters looking for a free ride, or possibly looking to file a profitable lawsuit against the company your work for. Or they just will regret their decision to hang out with you that they made while intoxicated, and then will complain about you for taking advantage of them when they are sober.



Christinebitg said:


> The equivalent is that with some guys, any politeness is viewed as a come-on. An invitation to make a lewd suggestion.


Unfortunately it seems that it is best for people to generally to avoid overt politeness or generosity. That way no one can get any wrong ideas. It just goes so against all the training we get as kids about trying to be polite and generous.


----------



## la pulga (Aug 12, 2019)

DRider85 said:


> I have turned down a very attractive girl before in a beach town. I kind of regret it.


It was you that turned her down? After I smashed her, she told me a weird Uber driver turned down her offer.

she has a thing for Uber drivers. I think it was a good call by you. I'm going to go get tested.


----------



## Last Ant Standing (Jan 14, 2020)

Just watch porn and rub one out before you go out driving, that way you don't feel as horny.


----------



## Killapak (Nov 25, 2020)

MadTownUberD said:


> It's been a very long time since I've been in the dating scene but here goes. Maybe ask for the phone number with the caveat that you are both going to wait a week before contacting each other? That way there's cool off time to see if the interest is real. And then of course meet for lunch or coffee so that it's more friendly and less romantic to start with.
> 
> In my opinion physical intimacy up to and including sex is the absolute worst way to start a relationship. Yes you have to have some sort of Attraction initially but life isn't a Hollywood movie.
> 
> If you are looking to meet someone that you will stay with for a long time , i e get married, you need to be on the same page with values and goals. Physical intimacy and sex comprise a very small percentage of what the two of you would spend your life doing together.


The "drunker" the woman; the more attractive the driver ! What the woman tells the police when she sobers-up and realises the driver wasn't as attractive as she thought; won't be the the same as the one she told the driver the precious night. Don't find out the hard way.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Last Ant Standing said:


> Just watch porn and rub one out before you go out driving, that way you don't feel as horny.


Sadly this is the smartest suggestion on this thread.

Honestly guys there's 1001 ways hitting on a passenger can go sideways. 30 years ago? I'd say no way in hell the cab company is going to fire your ass for passenger harassment in a heartbeat. In the year 2020?

In the year 2020 the only place you can pick up chicks is in a place where it's appropriate to try to pick up chicks, namely a bar, coffee shop, the internet ect. Anyplace where "unwanted attention" can blow up in your face IE work, it's just a terrible ****ing idea.

There was a time where you could hit on a chick on the job and then bang her in the janitors closet on your lunch break then go have a smoke and a couple shots Jack Daniel at your desk.

Those times are SO long gone that joking about them doing that shit on Mad Men with a co-worker can get you a sexual harassment complaint by being overheard by someone walking down the hall and not even in your room.

I know, I know... we aren't employees, but the reality is that that distinction is ****ing bullshit. You have to treat your interactions with customers like if you were a clerk at a 711. Don't say anything beyond pleasantries and pray anything they do to you is on camera for their murder trial.


----------



## HPClays (Jun 27, 2016)

DudeUbering said:


> You're playing with fire, just go home and whack it ....


Best advice on the internet....don't deal with women...do this save money, time, and heartache. The only thing more expensive than children are their mothers. You pay for them with your soul.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

HPClays said:


> Best advice on the internet....don't deal with women...do this save money, time, and heartache. The only thing more expensive than children are their mothers. You pay for them with your soul.


Hookers are cheaper and you don't have to talk to them.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

franksoprano said:


> and you don't have to talk to them.


If that's what you're looking for, have a good time.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> If that's what you're looking for, have a good time.


Ha Ha Ha, not lately.............


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Actually talking to them is half the fun. Don't be scared.


----------



## tjlmbklr (Nov 12, 2020)

DRider85 said:


> Over the last few years, occasionally I've had girls ask me to go to the bar with them. I have turned down every time because on this forum, they recommend that you don't do that because you could get deactivated. They could be working for Uber or they could get drunk and then accuse you of something if you leave the car with them.
> 
> But I have turned down a very attractive girl before in a beach town. I kind of regret it. How can I make good judgements in the future? How do I ensure that if I take the offer I won't get in trouble with Uber? Any advice?
> 
> ...


You have a spot on reason for not doing it but that doesn't mean you can't connect later. If they truly are interested in you, swap personal info. I meet people all the time where I drive that like me are fairly new to the area, we call them 'Transplants' and they could potentially be someone my wife and I would genuinely get a long with, but I never rkniw how to approach bit so I just let it go.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Dec 28, 2019)

Once you go offline and close the app, you are no longer associated to Uber legally as anything that happens during your off-time is none of their responsibility.

Just sayin..


----------



## Rob-Man (Nov 16, 2020)

DRider85 said:


> Over the last few years, occasionally I've had girls ask me to go to the bar with them. I have turned down every time because on this forum, they recommend that you don't do that because you could get deactivated. They could be working for Uber or they could get drunk and then accuse you of something if you leave the car with them.
> 
> But I have turned down a very attractive girl before in a beach town. I kind of regret it. How can I make good judgements in the future? How do I ensure that if I take the offer I won't get in trouble with Uber? Any advice?
> 
> ...


I'm an older guy, but I can't tell you how many times I've been hit on by sexy, young chicks. They get in the front seat and start with the flirting and touching and saying that they want to go somewhere to have sex. I always tell them that I am married and that I don't mess around on my wife. I also tell them that it goes against Uber regulations and that I won't do anything to jeopardize my Uber gig. I've had girls insist that they won't tell anyone but I still refuse! It's hard saying no when you've got a hot, young chick sitting next to you who's wearing a short skirt and no underwear and her legs are spread wide open showing you what's there waiting for you! I once had a hot Asian chick who took her top off and she asked me to check her boobs out and tell her if I thought they were fake or real. I asked her if she was an employee of Uber and she told me that she was one of their software engineers! I told her to put her top back on, although I appreciated her offer! Point is, never trust a chick who gets into an Uber who is willing to screw you no matter how hot they are, always assume that it's a set up and always assume that by you taking them up on their offer will only lead to trouble!


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Rob-Man said:


> I'm an older guy, but I can't tell you how many times I've been hit on by sexy young chicks


Was this her?


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

DRider85 said:


> Over the last few years, occasionally I've had girls ask me to go to the bar with them. I have turned down every time because on this forum, they recommend that you don't do that because you could get deactivated. They could be working for Uber or they could get drunk and then accuse you of something if you leave the car with them.
> 
> But I have turned down a very attractive girl before in a beach town. I kind of regret it. How can I make good judgements in the future? How do I ensure that if I take the offer I won't get in trouble with Uber? Any advice?
> 
> ...


Are you a virgin?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Rob-Man said:


> I'm an older guy, but I can't tell you how many times I've been hit on by sexy, young chicks. They get in the front seat and start with the flirting and touching and saying that they want to go somewhere to have sex. I always tell them that I am married and that I don't mess around on my wife. I also tell them that it goes against Uber regulations and that I won't do anything to jeopardize my Uber gig. I've had girls insist that they won't tell anyone but I still refuse! It's hard saying no when you've got a hot, young chick sitting next to you who's wearing a short skirt and no underwear and her legs are spread wide open showing you what's there waiting for you! I once had a hot Asian chick who took her top off and she asked me to check her boobs out and tell her if I thought they were fake or real. I asked her if she was an employee of Uber and she told me that she was one of their software engineers! I told her to put her top back on, although I appreciated her offer! Point is, never trust a chick who gets into an Uber who is willing to screw you no matter how hot they are, always assume that it's a set up and always assume that by you taking them up on their offer will only lead to trouble!


☑ Hot Asian Chick
☑ Software Engineer (Intelligence)
☑ Has Professional Connections
⁉ Personality?

Normally I wouldn't want to risk Uber driver privileges for some random girl in my car... but for her...

I'd be saying, those are nice boobs, but first, can you explain to me how a linked list works? That way I could see if she was really a software engineer.

Or so goes the fantasy. The reality I'm sure is being rejected, banned from Uber, and having court sanctions against me!


----------



## Willzuber (Aug 28, 2015)

You have to be kidding, right? Life is short. Live it. Exit out of the app and go live your life. For the love of pete, do we have to be afraid of doing anything for fear of offending somebody? I would love it if some chick asked me to go have a drink. But with my looks, that won't happen anytime soon. 

Let me give you some Willz Tipz. 
1. Word to the wise, if they are intoxicated, leave your zipper zipped.
2. If you are married, do not tempt temptation. This would be a one-time fling and you will regret it.
3. If single/available, keep reading.
4. Keep fresh condoms available. 
5. Do put your wallet in the trunk. If you carry your cash/cards with you into the room, take them with you if you go anywhere in the house. You go take a hist, you better have your stuff in your hands.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Willzuber said:


> You have to be kidding, right? Life is short. Live it. Exit out of the app and go live your life. For the love of pete, do we have to be afraid of doing anything for fear of offending somebody? I would love it if some chick asked me to go have a drink. But with my looks, that won't happen anytime soon.
> 
> Let me give you some Willz Tipz.
> 1. Word to the wise, if they are intoxicated, leave your zipper zipped.
> ...


Hey there is a girl for everyone out there, stop that............


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

Take the offer but delete the app first.


----------



## Carlycat (Mar 31, 2020)

DRider85 said:


> Over the last few years, occasionally I've had girls ask me to go to the bar with them. I have turned down every time because on this forum, they recommend that you don't do that because you could get deactivated. They could be working for Uber or they could get drunk and then accuse you of something if you leave the car with them.
> 
> But I have turned down a very attractive girl before in a beach town. I kind of regret it. How can I make good judgements in the future? How do I ensure that if I take the offer I won't get in trouble with Uber? Any advice?
> 
> ...


Don't be stupid. Mixing business with pleasure is almost always a disaster. I've known a few cab drivers that wound up in jail because of it.


----------



## Jim1234 (Dec 13, 2019)

Take her name and number. Call her in two days. Then, if she remembers you and still wants to go out, great. Otherwise you are asking for criminal trouble - don’t go there!


----------



## Remlap48.5 (Jan 26, 2016)

Here's how you avoid unwanted(?) advances..
Be 64 and drive a Civic.


----------



## TiRaMeELDeMBou (Aug 7, 2018)

Theres tons of comments like this in my uber profile.

Go with the flow


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

TiRaMeELDeMBou said:


> Theres tons of comments like this in my uber profile.
> 
> Go with the flow


Ehh, you get those sorts of comments then you are allowed a tiny bit of leeway ;-)


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

DRider85 said:


> Over the last few years, occasionally I've had girls ask me to go to the bar with them. I have turned down every time because on this forum, they recommend that you don't do that because you could get deactivated. They could be working for Uber or they could get drunk and then accuse you of something if you leave the car with them.
> 
> But I have turned down a very attractive girl before in a beach town. I kind of regret it. How can I make good judgements in the future? How do I ensure that if I take the offer I won't get in trouble with Uber? Any advice?
> 
> ...


It's not professional or your right to use this to date


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

MadTownUberD said:


> It's been a very long time since I've been in the dating scene but here goes. Maybe ask for the phone number with the caveat that you are both going to wait a week before contacting each other? That way there's cool off time to see if the interest is real. And then of course meet for lunch or coffee so that it's more friendly and less romantic to start with.
> 
> In my opinion physical intimacy up to and including sex is the absolute worst way to start a relationship. Yes you have to have some sort of Attraction initially but life isn't a Hollywood movie.
> 
> If you are looking to meet someone that you will stay with for a long time , i e get married, you need to be on the same page with values and goals. Physical intimacy and sex comprise a very small percentage of what the two of you would spend your life doing together.


I was hesitant to comment on this only because I would not cross the line of driver / rider. However being a little bit older and from a different era, things have changed in the social interaction arena.

Of the answers I have seen in relation to this subject I think that this is the best possible answer and safe answer I have seen.

Bravo


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> In my opinion physical intimacy up to and including sex is the absolute worst way to start a relationship. Yes you have to have some sort of Attraction initially but life isn't a Hollywood movie.
> 
> If you are looking to meet someone that you will stay with for a long time , i e get married, you need to be on the same page with values and goals. Physical intimacy and sex comprise a very small percentage of what the two of you would spend your life doing together.


My best friend is someone I met through physical intimacy/sex. Of course, we're never going to get married, and the physical intimacy stage didn't last long. But it doesn't seem like a bad way to meet someone to me.

In fact, it seems like the very safest course. Otherwise, if you meet someone and start out as friends and try to escalate it to physical intimacy, you will likely lose them forever.


----------



## DrvrPaxLA (Apr 8, 2019)

Willzuber said:


> You have to be kidding, right? Life is short. Live it. Exit out of the app and go live your life. For the love of pete, do we have to be afraid of doing anything for fear of offending somebody? I would love it if some chick asked me to go have a drink. But with my looks, that won't happen anytime soon.
> 
> Let me give you some Willz Tipz.
> 1. Word to the wise, if they are intoxicated, leave your zipper zipped.
> ...


From your avatar, you're underestimating your looks. :laugh:


----------



## fraqtl (Aug 27, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Over the last few years, occasionally I've had girls ask me to go to the bar with them. I have turned down every time because on this forum, they recommend that you don't do that because you could get deactivated. They could be working for Uber or they could get drunk and then accuse you of something if you leave the car with them.
> 
> But I have turned down a very attractive girl before in a beach town. I kind of regret it. How can I make good judgements in the future? How do I ensure that if I take the offer I won't get in trouble with Uber? Any advice?
> 
> ...


Don't. Just don't. Be a professional.


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

I drive part time have taken a few ladies out for dinner as friends sometimes more. When I log off Uber/Lyft it's like any other job clocking out am on my time. Being professional while driving being myself when am not


----------



## Rich Lather (Dec 5, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> If a chick would date an uber driver
> You probably dont want to
> go out with her anyway...


Bru...Are you casting shade upon the "chick" or the Uber bro...brah?

Please clarify, bro brah bro dawg.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Dear Penthouse:

I never used to believe your letters. I still don't cause they don't tell you about the part where the popo com knocking on your door 3 days later. They also don't tell you about the deactivation email waiting for you after you posted bond.

--Name and address witheld.


----------



## Rich Lather (Dec 5, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^You have answered your own question.\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/
> 
> You have all that you can do to make a profit out there. There is no need to take on additional tasks. When the COVID-19 restrictions are lifted, if you are trying to meet a woman, what you do is go home; take a bath (use soap); put on the B.O. stick (after shave optional); put on a shirt and a tie; go out to club: bring cash and credit cards..
> 
> ...


So...as a company official...how did YOU get away with it?

On a side note...Company Official sounds official. Those business cards opened doors, I'm sure.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Rich Lather said:


> So...as a company official...how did YOU get away with it?
> 
> On a side note...Company Official sounds official. Those business cards opened doors, I'm sure.


Do they sell biz. cards for trolls?


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

Acheese11 said:


> don't do it!! I had a regular customer (very nice and polite) and one day he slipped me his phone number, we had a couple of innocent texts and then I never heard from him again, my number was blocked, and I was reported to uber for inappropriate behavior. I looked up the number on facebook and it was connected to a woman, I'm guessing his WIFE!!! You don't know these people!!!!


You did it lol



DRider85 said:


> Over the last few years, occasionally I've had girls ask me to go to the bar with them. I have turned down every time because on this forum, they recommend that you don't do that because you could get deactivated. They could be working for Uber or they could get drunk and then accuse you of something if you leave the car with them.
> 
> But I have turned down a very attractive girl before in a beach town. I kind of regret it. How can I make good judgements in the future? How do I ensure that if I take the offer I won't get in trouble with Uber? Any advice?
> 
> ...


Attractive doesn't mean they are a good woman



Another Uber Driver said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^You have answered your own question.\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/
> 
> You have all that you can do to make a profit out there. There is no need to take on additional tasks. When the COVID-19 restrictions are lifted, if you are trying to meet a woman, what you do is go home; take a bath (use soap); put on the B.O. stick (after shave optional); put on a shirt and a tie; go out to club: bring cash and credit cards..
> 
> ...


don't want a stupid girl from a club mr know it all



Cvillegordo said:


> As we all know, women (or just people) are more likely to hook up within their social groups. College students are banging other college students; if you are a student and you hang out with other students, you'll get laid. If you're NOT a student but an over-50 married man and try this, you'll be called "creepy" or just "eeew!" which is actually really unfair and hurts, or so I'm told. Similarly, nurses bang other nurses and docs; cops bang other cops, etc. So go out there and find yourself a nice, willing rideshare driver and bang the night away!


Your sick man lol



Rob-Man said:


> I'm an older guy, but I can't tell you how many times I've been hit on by sexy, young chicks. They get in the front seat and start with the flirting and touching and saying that they want to go somewhere to have sex. I always tell them that I am married and that I don't mess around on my wife. I also tell them that it goes against Uber regulations and that I won't do anything to jeopardize my Uber gig. I've had girls insist that they won't tell anyone but I still refuse! It's hard saying no when you've got a hot, young chick sitting next to you who's wearing a short skirt and no underwear and her legs are spread wide open showing you what's there waiting for you! I once had a hot Asian chick who took her top off and she asked me to check her boobs out and tell her if I thought they were fake or real. I asked her if she was an employee of Uber and she told me that she was one of their software engineers! I told her to put her top back on, although I appreciated her offer! Point is, never trust a chick who gets into an Uber who is willing to screw you no matter how hot they are, always assume that it's a set up and always assume that by you taking them up on their offer will only lead to trouble!


Yeah they seee your picture and want a million dollar case lol jk dang your a chick magnet huh lol


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

These women are totally overrated you are better off staying single in the long run, sure the honey moon might be enjoyable but after that forgetaboutit.......................


----------



## DrvrPaxLA (Apr 8, 2019)

producemanjames said:


> now we all know why there's always a ton of ants in the airport queues.


thanks! never thought of the queue as a pickup spot for hookups before :roflmao:


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

DRider85 said:


> Over the last few years, occasionally I've had girls ask me to go to the bar with them. I have turned down every time because on this forum, they recommend that you don't do that because you could get deactivated. They could be working for Uber or they could get drunk and then accuse you of something if you leave the car with them.
> 
> But I have turned down a very attractive girl before in a beach town. I kind of regret it. How can I make good judgements in the future? How do I ensure that if I take the offer I won't get in trouble with Uber? Any advice?
> 
> ...


With Uber, I wouldn't do it. Though, back in my youth, I drove for a cab company, a small outfit, very informal, and they didn't give a damn what you did with a female customer, as long as it was consensual. Seems every little thing is a BFD these days. I miss my youth.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

DRider85 said:


> Over the last few years, occasionally I've had girls ask me to go to the bar with them. I have turned down every time because on this forum, they recommend that you don't do that because you could get deactivated. They could be working for Uber or they could get drunk and then accuse you of something if you leave the car with them.
> 
> But I have turned down a very attractive girl before in a beach town. I kind of regret it. How can I make good judgements in the future? How do I ensure that if I take the offer I won't get in trouble with Uber? Any advice?
> 
> ...


Dont do it nothing bit pain.same for the cop that offers you....


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> With Uber, I wouldn't do it. Though, back in my youth, I drove for a cab company, a small outfit, very informal, and they didn't give a damn what you did with a female customer, as long as it was consensual. Seems every little thing is a BFD these days. I miss my youth.


Seriously.
But, I wouldn't want to be young these days.
Seems real complicated with lots of land mines.
I understand why the birth rate is going down.

Not only is everything a BFD, but it is a BFD for freaking _EVER_. You say or do something stupid like a fifteen year old will do and it can **** you up for the rest of your life.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Seriously.
> But, I wouldn't want to be young these days.
> Seems real complicated with lots of land mines.
> I understand why the birth rate is going down.
> ...


Americans...


----------



## CaliGuy111 (Dec 18, 2020)

DRider85 said:


> Over the last few years, occasionally I've had girls ask me to go to the bar with them. I have turned down every time because on this forum, they recommend that you don't do that because you could get deactivated. They could be working for Uber or they could get drunk and then accuse you of something if you leave the car with them.
> 
> But I have turned down a very attractive girl before in a beach town. I kind of regret it. How can I make good judgements in the future? How do I ensure that if I take the offer I won't get in trouble with Uber? Any advice?
> 
> ...


Join a dating sight yo , or start one for love starved ride share drivers ,



CaliGuy111 said:


> Join a dating sight yo , or start one for love starved ride share drivers , why should farmers get all the hot chicks


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Not only is everything a BFD, but it is a BFD for freaking _EVER_. You say or do something stupid like a fifteen year old will do and it can @@@@ you up for the rest of your life.


That's sure the truth. God knows I did stupid stuff when I was younger. Just remembering it is bad enough.

Sadly, too many people think that making someone wear a "label" for the rest of his or her life somehow protects people from something the person might do in the future.

As if somehow that'll stop teenagers from having sex with each other.


----------



## DrvrPaxLA (Apr 8, 2019)

CaliGuy111 said:


> Join a dating sight yo , or start one for love starved ride share drivers ,


is it wrong that i'd totally join that site? :laugh:


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

CaliGuy111 said:


> Join a dating sight yo , or start one for love starved ride share drivers ,
> 
> 
> DrvrPaxLA said:
> ...


There would be positives to it, for sure.
You'd probably get a fast, clean, safe ride. And breath mints, for _sure_.
No need to tip.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Dec 28, 2019)

Well, if it's a dating site for Uber drivers, it might just be the tip lol


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Dating site for Uber drivers: 2826 horn dogs and 8 women. That's going to work.


----------



## DrvrPaxLA (Apr 8, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> There would be positives to it, for sure.
> You'd probably get a fast, clean, safe ride. And breath mints, for _sure_.
> No need to tip.


i'm ready to download. someone write this app. :roflmao:


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Dating site for Uber drivers: 2826 horn dogs and 8 women. That's going to work.


Sounds a lot like a typical bar on Saturday night.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

MadTownUberD said:


> It's been a very long time since I've been in the dating scene but here goes. Maybe ask for the phone number with the caveat that you are both going to wait a week before contacting each other? That way there's cool off time to see if the interest is real. And then of course meet for lunch or coffee so that it's more friendly and less romantic to start with.
> 
> In my opinion physical intimacy up to and including sex is the absolute worst way to start a relationship. Yes you have to have some sort of Attraction initially but life isn't a Hollywood movie.
> 
> If you are looking to meet someone that you will stay with for a long time , i e get married, you need to be on the same page with values and goals. Physical intimacy and sex comprise a very small percentage of what the two of you would spend your life doing together.


&#128528;


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

I can see my add now. . .. .middle age white male with self esteem problems looking for abusive ride share addict willing to verbally, financially abuse and make him wait for long extended periods of times, just so he can drive the person around and listen to all their problems with no anticipation of returning the favor.

Willing to drive long distances to meet, 
please reply at your convenience, with abusive remakrs and rude attitude.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Dec 28, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Dating site for Uber drivers: 2826 horn dogs and 8 women. That's going to work.


Ok then, maybe it's more like Grindr &#129315;


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Kilroy4303 said:


> middle age white male with self esteem problems looking for abusive ride share addict willing to verbally, financially abuse


Sounds like the perfect man! LOL


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

If you want to meet women..........go get a mani-pedi on a Saturday afternoon. I wish I had figured out nail salons were chock full of interesting single ladies (and married ones too) who craved male attention and conversation. Better than meat market bars and way more civilized because you are both doing something together than you enjoy.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

ANT 7 said:


> If you want to meet women..........go get a mani-pedi on a Saturday afternoon. I wish I had figured out nail salons were chock full of interesting single ladies (and married ones too) who craved male attention and conversation. Better than meat market bars and way more civilized because you are both doing something together than you enjoy.


I think you all make too big a deal out of it, I have banged probably 10 times the women most of you have and it was never hard, no matter what you do for a living, look as good as you can, act nice to them, kiss their asses a bit and next thing you know you're doing the wild thing anywhere and everywhere.

I had a job once driving a shuttle bus for a hotel and got laid in middle of the day in-between pickups at airport in back of the bus, another time on a baseball diamond walking back from beach at night, I drove a cab for 3 years night shift Fort Lauderdale and got laid a lot in back of cab, I got more stories about this subject than most................... I just thought of another one, one day at a pool area in a Condo, there were people at pool and I was in the jacuzzi with this woman was banging her right there with people around, almost got arrested.

There you go..............................


----------



## Pcdollarstore (Jan 9, 2021)

I stay very clear from those that’s looking for trouble 

I usually got a camera recording in the car and a recording in the car and they get explicit that’s a very thin line to walk


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

franksoprano said:


> look as good as you can, act nice to them, kiss their asses a bit


This ^^^^^


franksoprano said:


> I had a job once driving a shuttle bus for a hotel


Years ago, I met someone when I was riding on the parking lot shuttle from the remote lot over to the airport. In our five minute conversation, we hit it off.

We dated for a few months, until one of us got more interested in being monogamous than the other one did.

Didn't run into each other for a few years, but we did once, at an event I was at with my current Significant Other. Very cordial, and I still wonder sometimes "What if..."


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> This ^^^^^
> 
> Years ago, I met someone when I was riding on the parking lot shuttle from the remote lot over to the airport. In our five minute conversation, we hit it off.
> 
> ...


I'll tell you what airport shuttles can be fun, another time on New Years eve, I pick up this Jamaican woman at the Fort Lauderdale airport, a slow night so just me and her in shuttle, she says to me, is there a convenience store open close buy, I said yes what do you need the hotel has a lot of machines to get food and other things, she says I need condoms, I just start laughing a little, next thing you know.................................................

*I'm doing the wild thing in her hotel room after my shift.....................*

The best thing about it was I was a Fedex employee and worked part time at this hotel and some of my friends were Jamaican at Fedex and all married and jealous as hell, ha ha ha............

Ok, enough of my stories, the good old days now 63 in March and would love to go back to those days every now and then..........


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

franksoprano said:


> I think you all make too big a deal out of it, I have banged probably 10 times the women most of you have


I dated strippers from about 1990 until 2000 when I met my wife.

Hung out in peeler bars 3-4 days a week until the 200 AM close. It's simply a numbers, and a psych game, if you want to have someone to go home with. Problem is, most men aren't willing to play the game or even try to understand it. Look good, be clean and funny, spin them up a bit, they'll know when you are flirting and that is half the fun.

Probably slept with about 100 +/- "dancers" during that period..............felt like a porn star.

Speaking about airport things, I love airport bars and first class lounges for the same reasons as stated above about shuttles. Been blatantly hit on sometimes, and flirted with many. Met several lovely ladies inside them during my travels, and if the airports had little rooms you could rent by the hour, well, that about says it all................


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

ANT 7 said:


> Hung out in peeler bars 3-4 days a week until the 200 AM close. It's simply a numbers, and a psych game, if you want to have someone to go home with. Problem is, most men aren't willing to play the game or even try to understand it. Look good, be clean and funny, spin them up a bit, they'll know when you are flirting and that is half the fun.
> 
> Probably slept with about 100 +/- "dancers" during that period..............felt like a porn star.


Did you have to pay them though? It seems like a not-so-hidden secret that many/most of the dancers are also prostitutes on the down low.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Nope.....that doesn't occur here as a business will lose their ability to operate if the word gets out. It is quite well policed too, as bars here will immediately lose their alcohol license if that activity occurs on the premises, so, it was all done thru my natural charm and good looks 

I also lived with two of them for a while, and basically, because I have met so many, it readily became apparent to me that the industry is also self policing. In that, the girls would rat out anyone they suspected of doing it.

I have paid for prostitutes before thought. But I knew upfront what I was doing when I went to do it.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

ANT 7 said:


> I dated strippers from about 1990 until 2000 when I met my wife.
> 
> Hung out in peeler bars 3-4 days a week until the 200 AM close. It's simply a numbers, and a psych game, if you want to have someone to go home with. Problem is, most men aren't willing to play the game or even try to understand it. Look good, be clean and funny, spin them up a bit, they'll know when you are flirting and that is half the fun.
> 
> ...


You're my hero, even though Fort Lauderdale has great strip clubs I didn't really spend much time in them, I would go for about an hour before I would go out to clubs sometimes, 100+ that is a lot, you sound like this guy I would drive regularly when I drove stretch limos, he would bang sometimes 3 in a night and come out to me in parking lot bragging, but he would pay a lot, he had the cash..........

I tried to count one time but I wasn't sober a lot, I came up with 300+ over 35 years in South Florida, now just older and laying low, the good old days............ Not to mention lived with 7 starting at 19............... my record there is 2 years............ Now if you are famous like the basketball player who claims 10,000 he had all the advantages, what is is name, Wilt Chamberlin I think.............


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Frank.........

100+ over ten years, is less than one encounter a month. That's a lot of time spent trailing the lure waiting for a bite IMHO.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

ANT 7 said:


> Frank.........
> 
> 100+ over ten years, is less than one encounter a month. That's a lot of time spent trailing the lure waiting for a bite IMHO.


That is true, but the clubs I went to in Fort Lauderdale they were so hot like porn stars, so much talent all races........ If he was hitting some of those gals I used to see or the same quality not bad............... I wouldn't spend the money that it would take.

Too be honest those hedonistic qualities I had hurt me, not to mention the coke and other things that go with it especially in 80's and 90's, your priorities get all screwed up, many men and women make this mistake, seems good at the time but slows down your progress in life most times unless you are rich to begin with, you might end up a Uber driver or something, ha ha ha...............


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Our economy here is different.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

ANT 7 said:


> I dated strippers from about 1990 until 2000 when I met my wife.
> 
> Hung out in peeler bars 3-4 days a week until the 200 AM close. It's simply a numbers, and a psych game, if you want to have someone to go home with. Problem is, most men aren't willing to play the game or even try to understand it. Look good, be clean and funny, spin them up a bit, they'll know when you are flirting and that is half the fun.
> 
> ...


Yes, airport bars and places like Fort Lauderdale promote this, the women are not worried about their reputations.............


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

franksoprano said:


> Too be honest those hedonistic qualities I had hurt me, not to mention the coke and other things that go with it especially in 80's and 90's, your priorities get all screwed up, many men and women make this mistake, seems good at the time but slows down your progress in life most times unless you are rich to begin with, you might end up a Uber driver or something, ha ha ha...............


In the end we all die, so at best you can make progress towards a temporary goal. What is a good priority to have?

Most of my life I just wanted to pursue a career and now I don't even care about it anymore. I'm still relatively young and still could have a career, but even if I do, it won't mean much to me because I simply don't care that much about it. So, the time I spent grinding away for that reason, the only long term thing that stuck with me from it is a lot of memory of suffering long days, long months, and long years. And I thought I'd be looking back impressed at myself, but instead I just feel hollow, and I guess I wanted to be able to compare myself to other people and say I was better, but I can't hardly find many people to compare myself to favorably and no longer really care to. After doing a lot of schooling I thought I'd feel smart. But I don't. Instead, I feel wiser to know that schooling does not really make you much smarter and that most of what is learned is forgotten just as easily. But this is not helpful wisdom to have really. It is advice that would have only been useful to a former version of myself that would not have listened to the advice.

I guess as I get older, I take some solace in that I have a greater understanding of how the human world is and how shallow it is, and how insignificant it is in the grand scheme of the universe.

Being an Uber driver is not so bad. Sure, the money and the prestige isn't there, but why is prestige and money any good? So you can impress women? Well, if you spent all your life trying to get a prestigious job to impress women, you'd probably not have experienced nearly as many, eh?

Personally I feel if you had a good time and you enjoyed it at the time, then it was probably worthwhile. Thinking over my life I can think of two really happy years I had and that stand out. My two best years I basically dedicated to my dog. I wish I could be that happy again but I have doubts that I ever could. During those two years I did not make any progress towards a career, made no significant savings, made no significant human friends or connections. But I would not trade those years for anything. But I can't get back there no matter what because my mindset can never be like it was.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> In the end we all die, so at best you can make progress towards a temporary goal. What is a good priority to have?
> 
> Most of my life I just wanted to pursue a career and now I don't even care about it anymore. I'm still relatively young and still could have a career, but even if I do, it won't mean much to me because I simply don't care that much about it. So, the time I spent grinding away for that reason, the only long term thing that stuck with me from it is a lot of memory of suffering long days, long months, and long years. And I thought I'd be looking back impressed at myself, but instead I just feel hollow, and I guess I wanted to be able to compare myself to other people and say I was better, but I can't hardly find many people to compare myself to favorably and no longer really care to. After doing a lot of schooling I thought I'd feel smart. But I don't. Instead, I feel wiser to know that schooling does not really make you much smarter and that most of what is learned is forgotten just as easily. But this is not helpful wisdom to have really. It is advice that would have only been useful to a former version of myself that would not have listened to the advice.
> 
> ...


I really get your point, I think the same things sometimes, we are all going to die and the pleasure we have during life is important. Now am I a upstanding person in many eyes, no, but who gives a shit.

Your comment, "I guess as I get older, I take some solace in that I have a greater understanding of how the human world is and how shallow it is, and how insignificant it is in the grand scheme of the universe", so true..............

That is one of the things you will learn with age, whether you do good or bad no one gives a shit unless they are on your payroll.

Interesting you mention how you were not into what we are supposed to be into when young, I was the same way but wish I was more into making that cash....................

10-4...................


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

DRider85 said:


> [HEADING=2]Advice on meeting girls in Uber?[/HEADING]


Your answer showed up here!
https://www.uberpeople.net/threads/is-this-a-ride-shared-service-or-dating-service.426103/


----------



## surlyuber619 (Oct 11, 2017)

CRINGE


----------



## Alloverthemap (Sep 3, 2017)

I've gotten it on about a half dozen times in two years with riders. The first thing is that you have to be absolutely certain that they already like you before dipping your toes in the water. Then you have to demonstrate compassion about whatever they're talking about -- and be original about it. Next, touch a little. The hand, with a little squeeze to let her know how much on her side you are. Flatter sparingly, but effectively -- and believably. Let them be the first to open up verbally about sexual topics. Then ride that to wherever it takes you. Lastly -- and perhaps most importantly -- don't ask them for their number. But give them yours. And tell them just as a woman would a man, "You'd better call me." This will leave them with no doubt that you weren't using them, but were genuinely attracted to them. As I say, 6 times in two years. It's not an every day opportunity. But when it comes, the memory will last a lifetime.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Alloverthemap said:


> I've gotten it on about a half dozen times in two years with riders. The first thing is that you have to be absolutely certain that they already like you before dipping your toes in the water. Then you have to demonstrate compassion about whatever they're talking about -- and be original about it. Next, touch a little. The hand, with a little squeeze to let her know how much on her side you are. Flatter sparingly, but effectively -- and believably. Let them be the first to open up verbally about sexual topics. Then ride that to wherever it takes you. Lastly -- and perhaps most importantly -- don't ask them for their number. But give them yours. And tell them just as a woman would a man, "You'd better call me." This will leave them with no doubt that you weren't using them, but were genuinely attracted to them. As I say, 6 times in two years. It's not an every day opportunity. But when it comes, the memory will last a lifetime.


This is a straight website, coming from this big sissy that couldn't get laid in a brothel.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

franksoprano said:


> This is a straight website, coming from this big sissy that couldn't get laid in a brothel.


I'll have to admit that I stared at that for a few minutes.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> I'll have to admit that I stared at that for a few minutes. :smiles:


He's a big baby, I joked with him earlier and he reported me, no respect for this MH................... Now I am sure this weasel is trying again to get me banned.............. little little turd.....................


----------



## Alloverthemap (Sep 3, 2017)

franksoprano said:


> This is a straight website, coming from this big sissy that couldn't get laid in a brothel.


Whether it is or isn't I don't know. But you obviously needn't be literate to join.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Alloverthemap said:


> I've gotten it on about a half dozen times in two years with riders.


Dear Penthouse:

I never used to believe your letters until...


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## Alloverthemap (Sep 3, 2017)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> Dear Penthouse:
> 
> I never used to believe your letters until...


I know! Exactly how I felt.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Alloverthemap said:


> I know! Exactly how I felt.


I've had some of the exp.s. they describe in those letters & I still don't believe them.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

I'd start with referring to them as women instead of "girls"
But that's just my opinion.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> I'd start with referring to them as women instead of "girls"
> But that's just my opinion.


Need a quarter for the machine in the Ladies Room?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> You must be sick of Banquet Chicken Pot Pies by now, right?


I like Marie Calender better.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

franksoprano said:


> That is true, but the clubs I went to in Fort Lauderdale they were so hot like porn stars, so much talent all races........ If he was hitting some of those gals I used to see or the same quality not bad............... I wouldn't spend the money that it would take.
> 
> Too be honest those hedonistic qualities I had hurt me, not to mention the coke and other things that go with it especially in 80's and 90's, your priorities get all screwed up, many men and women make this mistake, seems good at the time but slows down your progress in life most times unless you are rich to begin with, you might end up a Uber driver or something, ha ha ha...............


Ah the old Pure Platinum, Solid Gold days in the late 80s early 90s.

Ft lauderdale used to be so much fun. Too much fun!



UberBastid said:


> Need a quarter for the machine in the Ladies Room?


Wtf? 
Man you are old aren't you?

A quarter? More like 8 quarters!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

If they don't find you handsome make sure they find you handy!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> Ah the old Pure Platinum, Solid Gold days in the late 80s early 90s.
> 
> Ft lauderdale used to be so much fun. Too much fun!
> 
> ...


LoL.
Ya know, believe it or not, I've only bought those types of hygene items twice in my whole looooooong life.

Once, I bought a huge box of post natal Kotex. A friend of mine had been shot; I got the bullets out and no organs were involved, but he needed care; and we used them for compression bandages.

The other time it was plugs, and wifey put it on a shopping list and she was sick so I did the shopping.

I've never bought them one at at time in the ladies room. Two bucks huh? Wouldn't a washcloth be cheaper?


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> LoL.
> Ya know, believe it or not, I've only bought those types of hygene items twice in my whole looooooong life.
> 
> Once, I bought a huge box of post natal Kotex. A friend of mine had been shot; I got the bullets out and no organs were involved, but he needed care; and we used them for compression bandages.
> ...


Those items were a standard thing to carry in some of our Medics first responder kits, they are incredible for plugging bullet holes or wounds . .


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Kilroy4303 said:


> Those items were a standard thing to carry in some of our Medics first responder kits, they are incredible for plugging bullet holes or wounds . .


Yes, and you can get different 'guages' of tampax too. They make a variety of sizes to fit anything from a 32 caliber, to 45, to 357. 
The guy I was treating had two wounds. Shoulder with a brush up against the clavicle, and calf of leg. No major bleeding, no organs, no broken bones ... all in all, he was very lucky. I just removed the lead in his shoulder, irrigate well, take a couple stitches at each site, antibiotics ... good to go.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Yes, and you can get different 'guages' of tampax too. They make a variety of sizes to fit anything from a 32 caliber, to 45, to 357.
> The guy I was treating had two wounds. Shoulder with a brush up against the clavicle, and calf of leg. No major bleeding, no organs, no broken bones ... all in all, he was very lucky. I just removed the lead in his shoulder, irrigate well, take a couple stitches at each site, antibiotics ... good to go.


Take the tampon out of the would first.

It would suck getting Toxic Shock syndrome in your neck and shoulder!


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Wouldn't a washcloth be cheaper?


Haha. &#128516; &#129315; &#128514;

I really have no idea either, I have never actually seen a tampon vending machine, I'm just guessing. Last time I saw rubbers in a bathroom machine they were two bucks and that was probably better than 10 years, closer to 20.

I think I have only bought them once. Was at a bar with some friends and I was going to walk over to the grocery store for cigarettes. One of the ladies who was with us started to ask if I'd get her something and then said nevermind you dont want to. So me being me I had to know what she wanted. When she told me I said sure, no big deal. Off I went, man there were a lot of choices. I had to go back have her right down the exact wording and package description. Lol


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> I had to go back have her right down the exact wording and package description. Lol


I had to do the same thing with my wife.
The first time we met I asked her out on a date, but she wanted a complete description of 'the package'. 
I started to describe it to her ... but decided that a picture was worth more, so we went off to a private place so that she could see it.
We been together ever since.

In anticipation of your reply I will say: It ain't brag if it's true.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

here's a piece of advice. . . .. make sure you get what she asks for. . . Cause if you get the wrong size. . . either way you are screwed, you will never hear the end of it

and what the hell do they need wings for. . I mean .. aint like its aerodynamic in the first place


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> I had to do the same thing with my wife.
> The first time we met I asked her out on a date, but she wanted a complete description of 'the package'.
> I started to describe it to her ... but decided that a picture was worth more, so we went off to a private place so that she could see it.
> We been together ever since.
> ...


I banged a hot woman in my back seat of my car in Fort Lauderdale at the Pier 66 hotel parking lot,, she was drunk and told me she was getting married in a week. I often wonder who the lucky guy was.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

franksoprano said:


> I banged a hot woman in my back seat of my car in Fort Lauderdale at the Pier 66 hotel parking lot,, she was drunk and told me she was getting married in a week. I often wonder who the lucky guy was.


My wife has never been to Ft Lauderdale.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> My wife has never been to Ft Lauderdale.


That you know of.


----------



## DrvrPaxLA (Apr 8, 2019)

BIGSHOW said:


> Ok then, maybe it's more like Grindr &#129315;


depending on the day, i might download that. :roflmao:


----------



## DrvrPaxLA (Apr 8, 2019)

DrvrPaxLA said:


> depending on the day, i might download that. :roflmao:


lately, i'm getting to where i'd download it for sure :redface:


----------



## fraqtl (Aug 27, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> My wife has never been to Ft Lauderdale.


Just so you know. If she was drunk and you were sober, depending what state you live in, it's likely she was unable to legally consent.

And you know what that's called....


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

fraqtl said:


> Just so you know. If she was drunk and you were sober, depending what state you live in, it's likely she was unable to legally consent.
> 
> And you know what that's called....


HONEYMOON


----------



## fraqtl (Aug 27, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> HONEYMOON


I hope your eventual cellmate treats you as respectfully


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

fraqtl said:


> I hope your eventual cellmate treats you as respectfully


Actually, I'd like to change my answer to be more like what @Amos69 would say.
Drunken sex without permission? Let's change that to: Tuesday and Saturday night.

I modified that a bit. I'm old, so twice a week is enough ... Amos may want to bump that up a to be more applicable to him.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Amos may want to bump that up a to be more applicable to him.


.....few times an hour with 1/2 dozen willing participants?¿ More?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

SHalester said:


> .....few times an hour with 1/2 dozen willing participants?¿ More?


Only during those special parties


----------



## fraqtl (Aug 27, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Actually, I'd like to change my answer to be more like what @Amos69 would say.
> Drunken sex without permission? Let's change that to: Tuesday and Saturday night.
> 
> I modified that a bit. I'm old, so twice a week is enough ... Amos may want to bump that up a to be more applicable to him.


Whatever you say Rapey McRaperson


----------



## jetes1998 (Oct 20, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Over the last few years, occasionally I've had girls ask me to go to the bar with them. I have turned down every time because on this forum, they recommend that you don't do that because you could get deactivated. They could be working for Uber or they could get drunk and then accuse you of something if you leave the car with them.
> 
> But I have turned down a very attractive girl before in a beach town. I kind of regret it. How can I make good judgements in the future? How do I ensure that if I take the offer I won't get in trouble with Uber? Any advice?
> 
> ...


Youre an independent contractor. Where have you seen that Uber employees shadow as riders?. Thats nonsense... this isnt like getting a mystery shopper in a store that you work at.. ive been asked a handful of times, in each case i politely declined as well.. Its not because i thought i would lose my job. I would simply be up front and say can you do your rating first.... personally, on a busy night ill put my money on surge over someone that i had a nice 20 minute conversation with


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

New update is it appears she unfriended me. Maybe blocked me. But I can’t find her profile.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> New update is it appears she unfriended me. Maybe blocked me. But I can't find her profile.


That's the worst. Sorry that happened to you!


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

DRider85 said:


> Over the last few years, occasionally I've had girls ask me to go to the bar with them. I have turned down every time because on this forum, they recommend that you don't do that because you could get deactivated. They could be working for Uber or they could get drunk and then accuse you of something if you leave the car with them.
> 
> But I have turned down a very attractive girl before in a beach town. I kind of regret it. How can I make good judgements in the future? How do I ensure that if I take the offer I won't get in trouble with Uber? Any advice?
> 
> ...


I've been hit on by several pax. I didn't want to be the Uber driver on the news....

I have to say, drunk woman tell the best stories.

I never knew fake **** are numb, as in cut nerves numb. I've heard that multiple times.



Buck-a-mile said:


> I've been hit on by several pax. I didn't want to be the Uber driver on the news....
> 
> I have to say, drunk woman tell the best stories.
> 
> I never knew fake chest are numb, as in cut nerves numb. I've heard that multiple times.


UP replaced comment with chest, try boobs



Disgusted Driver said:


> When I was 17, I went out on a date with a cashier where I worked. I learned a valuable lesson, don't poop where you eat.


Or.....
Don't get your meat where you make your bread.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> I've been hit on by several pax. I didn't want to be the Uber driver on the news....
> 
> I have to say, drunk woman tell the best stories.
> 
> ...


Only on bad jobs. I have bought 3 sets and none of them suffered any lasting neuropathy. My 3 also has great rebuilds and hers are very responsive.

Under the pecks ladies.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Only on bad jobs. I have bought 3 sets and none of them suffered any lasting neuropathy. My 3 also has great rebuilds and hers are very responsive.
> 
> Under the pecks ladies.


One of my best was 3 women in Encinitas.

2 were twins. 
They dated twins that screwed their best friend at the same time.


----------

